# Problème entrée écouteurs ipod touch ?



## Mike_p687 (15 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Je me suis procuré un ipod touch 16go et ... Quel bonheur ! Je ne le lâche plus ^^

Il fonctionne a merveille c'est un vrai petit Mac de poche  Bon ça change des 80Go du Classic c'est chaud pour sélectionner correctement sa musique 

Quoi qu'il en soit je voulais vous demander qque chose qui me taraude un peu si je peux dire :

En fait ça concerne l'entrée des ecouteurs ! Ils ne rentrent pas totalement ... Et si je pousse un peu j'ai peur de forcer alors je préfère vous consulter avant ! 
Ça n'empêche que le son est excellent mais ils tiennent très légèrement et donc des qu'ils bougent un peu le son est coupé (musique mise en pause par ex.). Donc ça m'oblige a les retirer, puis de les remettre avant de refaire Play. 
Enfin bref ça casse les c***lles quoi ...
Donc je voulais savoir comment régler ce problème svp. Est ce que c'est un défaut de fabrication ou bien c'est me cas de tous les iPod touch ?

Ah et j'aurais aussi voulu savoir si c'était possible d'afficher les caractères a accent sur le clavier (pour les lettres et et a par exemple) et comment on faisait pour sélectionner du texte aussi svp. 

Voilà je vous remercie d'avance et excusez ma naïveté si les reponses vous paraissent évidentes lol ^^

Merci. Cordialement, Mike.


----------



## fandipod (15 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir, 

Pour les accents sur les lettres je sais comment faire : il faut que tu sélectionnes la lettre en restant appuyé dessus et tu vas voir apparaître les différents accents. Pour le deuxième problème ton itouch est de seconde génération je suppose? Car moi j'ai un itouch de 1ère générations et je n'ai pas le problème que tu rencontres.... Tiens moi au courant

Bonne soirée


----------



## r e m y (15 Avril 2009)

Les lettres avec accents... il suffit de maintenir appuyée une lettre et les accents te seront proposés.

Sélectionner du texte.. pour l'instant c'est aps possible (le copier/coller devrait arriver avec la mise à jour du logiciel interne aux iPhone et iPOD Touch, prévue en juillet)

Pour ton écouteur... je ne sais pas. Mais je pense qu'il faut pousser un peu plus pour que le jack entre complètement (si c'est bien un écouteur Apple d'origine, car si c'est un modèle d'un autre fabricant, attention! il n'est peut être pas adapté)


----------



## Mike_p687 (15 Avril 2009)

Merci pour les lettres à accent ça fonctinne 

Oui je l'ai acheté hier lol donc c'est un iPod de 2e génération. 
J'ai essayé avec mon casque audio c'est exactement pareil. Mais les écouteurs dont je parle sont bien les ecouteurs Apple (fournis avec l'ipod touch). 

En fait ils sont quand même bien enfoncés mais bon on voit encore un bout de la partie en métal. C'est peut-être normal remarque mais bon sur l'ipod classic le fil est enfoncé à fond. Mais c'est peut-être pas le même modèle. 

Merci pour vos réponses  N'hesitez pas si vous pouvez m'aider ... Merci !

EDIT : J'ai tenté de pousser un peu plus et j'ai l'impression que ça rebondit en quelque sorte. Fin c'est clair a mon avis que j'arriverai pas à les faire coincer plus loin.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------

OK j'ai vraiment forcé là et c'est enfin bien rentré à fond ^^
J'avais peur de le peter mais bon je me disais bien que y avait un truc qui clochait  
Y a eu un gros clic et voilà 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------

